# looking to buy a user skidsteer



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

im looking at mostly a bobcat as they are proven over and over again as well as service is all over the place. looking at either a wheeled a300 or similar size. something that i will use mainly for snow removal and plowing. it will be used once and a while for yard work as well so i have to be soft on the property of customers. i would also like to get into land clear so the tracks would maybe be a better descion. i am looking at track machines as well.


another machine i have interest in is a deere 332 with tracks.
new holand 185 but heard they arent worth their weight at scrap.



what insight does anyone have to offer on this topic. i will but a machine used or new if its a good deal. but if i buy new i will be sure to get the asv style tracks for the snow.

if i buy used how many hours are to many on a machine. most i see are around 1800-2100 hours. that seems to be alot to me but i am not looking to make a living using the machine solely for work. mostly be used for snow so i can use the machine free in the summer months with the entire year payments being made from snow.

please give a first time skidsteer owner some insight please.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

44 people and no one has anyideas on what i should look for??? what does everyone prefer or use?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

it would help to know your budget, i run Cases, very easy to use, powerful, and usually priced well. If you are looking for something cheap, look for a Case 1845C, arguably the best production skid steer (for its year) ever


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought mine when they were a couple years old (both 2000's & I bought in 2002) at about half the cost of new...lately when I've been looking they seem to be holding value more. I see comparable units to mine sell for almost as much as I paid for them. Look at the whole package, if you can get a new machine @ 0% or a 3 year old with 5%, the numbers may work the same.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't rule out the New Holland. I have a Deere 6675 which is basically a NH. They are a very stable machine. I do stuff on slopes I wouldn't think about in a Bobcat. & no I'm not looking to start a brand war. it JMO


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i have been looking at the new holland 185. i have sat in one before but i have herard about motor problems and they were trying to get away from fixing it at all cost. ithe machine had like 300 hours on it.

im looking at a good track machine with the as tracks,. my deere dealer told me he would set up a demo for me once we got some snow so i can try it out in the snow before i buy one


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why don't you buy a used ASV machine( Terex now ). A 300 series bobcat is a pretty big machine, so a Case 1845 ain't gonna match up. Maybe you could find a nice wheeled Bobcat and buy a set of steel over tire tracks for it( they work real well ). That way when you do your land clearing you're good to go. There's to many options to mention all, so try to narrow your wish list.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1064429 said:


> Why don't you buy a used ASV machine( Terex now ). A 300 series bobcat is a pretty big machine, *so a Case 1845 ain't gonna match up*.
> 
> Kind of what I was thinking at first. Not that Case isn't a good machine, but he's talking about a new(er) machine a heck of alot bigger.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily care for NH's but I certainly wouldn't consider them "scrap" either.

Look to a few dealerships, don't be afraid to ask a few for different demo's. See what you like in each machine, even if you buy one a few years old. ANd don't be afraid to get a quote on a new wheeled machine. I've found that some aren't much more than a used machine w/o a warranty.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i agree he is looking for a newer machine, all i was saying is that the 1845C is a great machine if you are looking for a machine on a budget, also, i have seen a 1845 lift 2500-3000lbs before, but you definetly need to add some (a lot) of balast


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1064434 said:


> I don't necessarily care for NH's but I certainly wouldn't consider them "scrap" either.
> 
> Look to a few dealerships, don't be afraid to ask a few for different demo's. See what you like in each machine, even if you buy one a few years old. ANd don't be afraid to get a quote on a new wheeled machine. I've found that some aren't much more than a used machine w/o a warranty.


Good points, if he's planning on using this machine a lot then at least see how much a new one would run. Seems like the deals keep getting better every day.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1064440 said:


> i agree he is looking for a newer machine, all i was saying is that the 1845C is a great machine if you are looking for a machine on a budget, also, i have seen a 1845 lift 2500-3000lbs before, but you definetly need to add some (a lot) of balast


How many guys were hanging off the back?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

WIPensFan;1064444 said:


> How many guys were hanging off the back?


lmao, i would say but you probably don't want to know (it isn't the smartest thing we had ever done), BUT the 8 pallets of Allen block were suppose to be split into 16 pallets, and shipped to us so instead but weren't, so instead of having 16 pallets of Allen block weighing 1900lbs, we ended up with 8 pallets weighing 3800lbs, so we had a loaded semi and needed to get them off, and no extra pallets at our job site.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1064447 said:


> lmao, i would say but you probably don't want to know (it isn't the smartest thing we had ever done), BUT the 8 pallets of Allen block were suppose to be split into 16 pallets, and shipped to us so instead but weren't, so instead of having 16 pallets of Allen block weighing 1900lbs, we ended up with 8 pallets weighing 3800lbs, so we had a loaded semi and needed to get them off, and no extra pallets at our job site.


I've been there before.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i was just amazed it lifted the damn pallet


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

There are very few used New Hollands and Case out there. I own a New Holland and want to by a second machine as a backup. The New Hollands are bullet proof as far as I'm concerned. 

Do a search for used skid steers, you will most likely find more Bobcats than anything else. Sure there's more out there but New Holland and Case are hard to find used.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I can now have an opinion on a few skid steers,lol. My New Holland is a great machine I think. Its only a LX665 turbo but it moved piles of snow for us in Baltimore. It lifts a heaping bucket full of dirt with no problem and you didnt feel like you were going to tip over. As far as BobCat's, Ive been in 2 different ones now and both were very unstable! I got a S150 as a loaner when we were getting ours serviced and we were loading some dirt and I could only take half buckets because the first full bucket of dirt lifted the back end off the ground. Again, this was a very unstable machine imo. The 2nd Bobcat was a S185 and thats the one I ended up flipping! Even it was a very unstable ride and its a bigger machine. They were comfortable to sit in and maybe I needed more seat time but again, I thought they were a bit too tipsy for me.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DeVries;1064502 said:


> There are very few used New Hollands and Case out there. I own a New Holland and want to by a second machine as a backup. The New Hollands are bullet proof as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Do a search for used skid steers, you will most likely find more Bobcats than anything else. Sure there's more out there but New Holland and Case are hard to find used.


if you go to ebay or machinery trader you can find New Hollands all day long. Machinery trader has about 1100 of them listed. I agree the New Hollands are almost bullet proof, i have 5, some old and some newer and thay all just keep on going,
steve


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

09dieselguy;1063409 said:


> im looking at mostly a bobcat as they are proven over and over again as well as service is all over the place. looking at either a wheeled a300 or similar size. something that i will use mainly for snow removal and plowing. it will be used once and a while for yard work as well so i have to be soft on the property of customers. i would also like to get into land clear so the tracks would maybe be a better descion. i am looking at track machines as well.
> 
> another machine i have interest in is a deere 332 with tracks.
> new holand 185 but heard they arent worth their weight at scrap.
> ...


I owned a Bobcat T300 and actually got rid of it for a S300, the problem in the winter with the track machine was it would slide around alot and would just spin. Its great for mud and tears up grass alot less than the wheel machine but in my experience for the snow removal end of my business, the wheel machine seemed like the better way to go so i got rid of my "T". You could always do what i did, buy the steel tracks that go over the wheels that also work great and have best of both worlds. Either way, make sure if you buy a bobcat brand skid make sure its the "gold package", depending on your cash flow situation. Hope this helps.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You might also consider a 2 speed. Plowing at 6 mph may drive you insane!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

leigh;1066406 said:


> You might also consider a 2 speed. Plowing at 6 mph may drive you insane!


Yup, I knew there was something else i forgot, thanks


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

leigh;1066406 said:


> You might also consider a 2 speed. Plowing at 6 mph may drive you insane!


Gold Package includes 2 spd.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

DON'T buy a used machine, unless you get an extended warranty, or cant afford a new one. I have a bobcat S300 gold package and the joysticks went out 1 month before the extended warranty expired. the cost would have been $2500. I was considering getting a new machine, as I have NO warranty, I decided to take the risk on the bobcat and spent the money on a used CAT304 mini trackhoe, with 450hrs, nothing but issues, I gave it back to CAT and bought a new one. I will not buy used again...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a Bobcat S300 that I purchased new in 2008. It's one hell of a machine. Pushes snow like no other. Works great around the farm and around the house to. Can pick up 2 round bales (1500-1800lbs each) at a time without a issue. I will agree that tracks can suck in the snow, I plowed next to a T300 last year and he slid all over the place. I have ran NH's and JD's but my next machine will be another Bobcat.
Robert


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I went from NH to Bobcats to back to NH. I like bobcats seems like NH is alittle more light duty.


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING (Apr 5, 2010)

i run all s300 wound not run any thing but a bobcat


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

DGODGR;1067077 said:


> Gold Package includes 2 spd.


I have a gold s300. Its not 2 speed.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1072020 said:


> I have a gold s300. Its not 2 speed.


My "Gold Package" A300 has 2 spd. I can stand corrected on that one. I would, however, ask if you paid for all the bells and whistles why didn't you get the 2spd?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1072168 said:


> My "Gold Package" A300 has 2 spd. I can stand corrected on that one. I would, however, ask if you paid for all the bells and whistles why didn't you get the 2spd?


not that its that big of a deal...but 2speed has always been standard on A300's(along with SJC).

I would recommend Bobcat, but I'm biased.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1072020 said:


> I have a gold s300. Its not 2 speed.


My golds not 2 speed either, but its got everything else like keyless entry and sjc controls. Never really thought about the 2 speed at the time, but its fine without it for what we do.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

found a deere 322 tracked machine today. 2009 with 102 hours on it. bearly been used. used just for plowing and light landscapeing. coome with a set of forks, bucket, 8 foot protech used on a light winter last year enclosed cab 2 speed with high flow. guy is askin 35k. worth the money or would i be better off finding a 332 like i want? or maybe a t300


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I actually ordered mine with 2sp and when it arrived I took delivery of the machine, used it and then had to call to find out... "how do you make this thing travel faster on the road" 
found out it didnt have it. paid for it, didnt come, so left it with them to think about for a few days, to see how long a 2sp would be and they came back with an offer to give me a discount back for alot more then I paid for the 2sp option


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

i was fortunate enough to buy myself a 2003 cat 226 last year for 9.300.00. only has 1600 hrs on her. clean little machine. two new tires and all fluids changed- i am good to go. machine is for personal use around my house,etc.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Try the new Bobcat T650. I demo'd one when I was at my dealer buying filters and ended up buying it right there. They have roller suspension (opt) to aid with the traction problem of tracks on hard surface. Also tons of pushing power on dirt and best cab in the industry. Cat's 297C is nice too (higher weight class) but not as nice as the T650 and even with the smaller machine the 650 can easily outwork the 297. ASV is awesome but bare bones operator comfort and expensive roller system. John Deere and new holland have all kinds of power, great stability but terrible visibility/tight cab. Case is a good all around machine but is strictly a tool, no comforts for the operator. Keep in mind that you need to sit in this thing for hours at a time, If you're a large guy, like me, Bobcat or Cat's cabs will be the deciding factor.


----------

